# Staining oak cabinets



## Widgeonus (Jan 3, 2009)

I am having my oak cabinets refinished and was told that it was a bad idea to stain them with any type of "red" colored stain (cherry, mahogany, etc.) due to the wood grain turning black. Any truth to this or has anyone done so and have pictures of the results?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Widgeonus said:


> I am having my oak cabinets refinished and was told that it was a bad idea to stain them with any type of "red" colored stain (cherry, mahogany, etc.) due to the wood grain turning black. Any truth to this or has anyone done so and have pictures of the results?




I don't agree with what you "heard". I mix a lot of my own stains, and this one is light "red Mahogany". Doing samples is your best bet on getting the color you want. Allow the stain to dry and apply the final finish over the stain whatever that is, and allow that to dry, as that will also change the stain color.
.


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

I agree, you will see the grain but I like that, if you don't want the grain just tint the lacquer, or whatever you are using for a topcoat.


----------

